# Look What I Got!



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
^_^


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Pretty plants. I can see why you're excited. But you might wanna move that stuff out of the way.


----------



## Rene (Mar 22, 2009)

JEALOUS   <_< 

2 months 'til it's released here ..  <_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Pretty plants. I can see why you're excited. But you might wanna move that stuff out of the way.


Lol, they're my brother's cacti. =P


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Lucky! I was gonna get it till my mom and dad won't let me =/


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

i have platinum but not the case and figurine.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i have platinum but not the case and figurine.


Really? Where'd you get it? I got mine at Wal-Mart, and it was all bundled in a box. I thought you had to preorder it to get the figure and case... Wal-Mart rocks! ^_^


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww lucky.i got mine at gamestop. I thought about getting the huge guide but i ended up not getting it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to get the guide, too. That thing is THICK. I didn't want to spend any more money, though.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Is your game fun? I might think of getting it.. Not 100% sure.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah me neither. i shoulda got pikmin new play control while i was there  >_<  but oh well.

oh and do you know how to unlock wi-fi?(not that im gonna use it any time soon)


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's exactly what I just said when I saw that picture:

_*"YOU LUCKY SUN OF A *censored.4.0*!"*_


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Is your game fun? I might think of getting it.. Not 100% sure.


Yes! It has a lot of new stuff that wasn't in Diamond & Pearl.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

You lucky son of a censored four point oh?

Weird.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pokefarm.com/pokemon-howto-mystery-gifts-in-diamond-and-pearl.html


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 22, 2009)

lawlgettingthesamegamethathasalreadybeenreleasedtwice


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

poor rockman has to wait till monday.

im thinking about not sending any pokemon from pearl to make it more of a challenge. should I?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> poor rockman has to wait till monday.
> 
> im thinking about not sending any pokemon from pearl to make it more of a challenge. should I?


Yeah, Poor Rockman might also lose his mind.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww....That sucks


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> lawlgettingthesamegamethathasalreadybeenreleasedtwice


It's not Diamond & Pearl. It's a lot different.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 22, 2009)

cool!


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you live? I need to go to your house to kill you for getting that stuff!!!!! I WANT IT!!!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh dang im stupid! i looked at all the papers inside the case and it says it on the one that has a picture of rotom(i dont know which form) on the front.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

what pokemonn did you start out with? i started out with piplup because i hate monferno and i just didnt feel like starting with turtwig.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 22, 2009)

D/P:





Platinum:





OSHI- HE HAS A DIFFERENT OUTFIT.

Otherwise, nothing's different. I bet all the gym leaders are the same people, with the same Pokemon, the same level.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> D/P:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet, that you, havent looked, into it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

Its suppose to get out in march in canada and usa no ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

But i wont buy it , its the same thing has D/P ,


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Its suppose to get out in march in canada and usa no ?


it came out today in America. (i keep going from playing platinum to TBT)


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 22, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unnecessary use of commas ftl?

Blue_Alain, it's out in NA now. >_>

And yes I have. It's just like Yellow, Crystal and the other third games. They use slightly different sprites, but are, in essence, exactly the same.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used commas because how you listed the "same things"

and it is different. atleast different enough to get.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 22, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't looked into it either.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Man.
I seriously want Platinum right now.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

It's got that new world... That's new. And the overworld's still in that ugly wanna-be 3D.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to wait until May. Biased Nintendo <_<

I need those broken tutor moves NOW!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

Who wants a shiny arceus


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Who wants a shiny arceus


*coughhackercough*

To everyone who said it's pretty much the same as Diamond and Pearl, look it up. It's not.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Who wants a shiny arceus


There goes your 0%.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

nevermind. i cant wait to catch origin giratina and turn my shaymin into sky shaymin.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes but its an ac forum not a pokemon forum .. Im right ??


----------



## PaJami (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got it. I got the figurine, also  Let's meet on it sometime, Tye.


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

WTF!?!? IS IT ALREADY OUT!?!? GAHHHH


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> WTF!?!? IS IT ALREADY OUT!?!? GAHHHH


Slowwwwwwww are we?


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was at 25, or I checked the Mexico


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

You deserve a good PALM to the FACE.


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You deserve a good PALM to the FACE.


Who? Me?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW. BUNNIES. -_- Of course you. =P


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

FACEPALM.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* <----You forgot these.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got it at 12:34 PM. So I been playing it for 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I just got it at 12:34 PM. So I been playing it for 3 or 4 hours.


Would you like to battle me on it?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I just got it at 12:34 PM. So I been playing it for 3 or 4 hours.


And I have to wait until tomorrow.
If I had a car or a way to get to the mall, I could get it today.


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol well I still need to wait 3 days to get it here in Mexico so there


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I'm training my Pokes tho.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

I got Platinum today also.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

i got it today at 10:30 and it is now 4:50 but i havent played it much.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 22, 2009)

My friend code is 4554 5841 3899. Yours?
Bitter and Caleb, want to add me?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I got Platinum today also.


 >_< 

I wish my girlfriend could drive ... but she's an orphan and she'll be getting adopted in about a year.

GOD, I JUST NEED A RIDE TO THE MALL.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could....WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Lawl.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

@Hub:

Youngstown, OH.
Come get me.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @Hub:
> 
> Youngstown, OH.
> Come get me.


*Drives* Almost there.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 22, 2009)

I so so so badly want platnum but first i gotta pay off my dept that i owe my mom
is it FUN?


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

ZOMG YOU PEOPLE that already got it AND I HAVE TO WAIT 3 MORE ANNOYING DAYS of you saying how PWNZOM is that game T-T


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope so.

I R SRS.
I JUST WANNA GO - ...

... Wait a second ...
Maybe, just maybe, My Dads friend could take me!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! Oshi- *Crashes* HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO DRIVE ANYWAYS? IM UNDER 16!


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ZOMG YOU PEOPLE that already got it AND I HAVE TO WAIT 3 MORE ANNOYING DAYS of you saying how PWNZOM is that game T-T


PONZOM.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

@Hub:
I know you were kidding the whole time.

I seriously hope my dads friend will be able to take me ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @Hub:
> I know you were kidding the whole time.
> 
> I seriously hope my dads friend will be able to take me ...


Lol I know. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## fireflyjl0099 (Mar 22, 2009)

u have the guide to what?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go hitchhike.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

hitchhike ...?


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> My friend code is 4554 5841 3899. Yours?
> Bitter and Caleb, want to add me?


ill add you (once i beat the game)


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish I had my Learners permit ... or whatever it's called ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I wish I had my Learners permit ... or whatever it's called ...


So your friends dad can't drive you?........


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

I didn't ask yet Hub.
I'm assuming my parents are at the race in Bristol and might not answer their cell phone.


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 22, 2009)

Im thyinking bout getting it, but I think Im too old for it


----------



## DashS (Mar 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> But i wont buy it , its the same thing has D/P ,


super wrong http://www.serebii.net/platinum/


----------



## ChrisOG (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sad because our WIFI isnt compatible with the DS and the dang USB connector for the DS won't work  other than that im happy with platinum. I just got meh first badge! YAY!


----------



## DashS (Mar 22, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Im thyinking bout getting it, but I think Im too old for it


where's your POKEMON SPIRIT Nintendo game are for all to enjoy  :llama:


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm getting Platinum tomorrow after school.
Maybe.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> what pokemonn did you start out with? i started out with piplup because i hate monferno and i just didnt feel like starting with turtwig.


Turtwig for me! I decided against Fire for once.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> D/P:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Changes from Pok*


----------



## Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Pretty plants. I can see why you're excited. But you might wanna move that stuff out of the way.


Omg i know right?
Best plant ever! Yay for you.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 22, 2009)

i didnt know it was realesed!
im gonna get it!


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 22, 2009)

I have it as well so don't get to cocky.


----------



## Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG you have that plant too?
: D


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3509974


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3509974


HA.  10 Cents.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right.
I think I might get it.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STEAL YO PARENTS CAR! Duh....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish I could RiiRii.
Don't wanna get arrested though.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I wish I could RiiRii.
> Don't wanna get arrested though.


Lulz kids prizen.


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 22, 2009)

great plants man!!!


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, SEE?!? USA gets everything =(


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. We didn't get Mother 3.


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but  people OF USA (I think) translated it


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, there's a translated version on Starmen.net

http://mother3.fobby.net/


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 22, 2009)

omg your so luky my dad said he was gonna get it for me today and he didnt


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, I'm in Jubilife City, just about to go to Oreburgh City to get my first badge. So far I have a Turtwig, Starly, Bidoof, Shinx, Kricketot, Budew, and Magikarp. I'm done for the day...*yawn*


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol u ur just like me cuz i stop playing a pokemon game i just got rite before i go and fite the first gym


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Why not have the first 3?

Theyre the strongest IMO


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Why not have the first 3?
> 
> Theyre the strongest IMO


You mean only have Turtwig, Starly, and Bidoof in my Party? Having more won't hurt any. Those are the three I'll be training most, anyway. Oh, and Shinx. And the Magikarp is in my Box, lol.


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol no I mean Turtwig, Chimchar and Piplup then fill the other 3 spots


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would I get Chimchar and Piplup? I only have one game.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 22, 2009)

That's cute.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 22, 2009)

i remember the good ol' days when i used to play pokemon...

lol that was when gameboy colors were the coolest thing ever


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyeforce youre making me angry >=(

Just trade with a friend your Turtwig, Re Start game, choose Chimchar, trade with friend, Re Start game, choose Piplup, ask friend to give the other 2 back

Easy  :veryhappy:


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna do that. =P


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

*censored.3.0* NO!
I WANT IT!
But i got no money @ the time.....
xD


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I do and Im going to do it  ^_^


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweet! I like the little case. =D


----------



## spector1 (Mar 23, 2009)

i didn't get a DS i got the PSP :O


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

spector1 said:
			
		

> i didn't get a DS i got the PSP :O


How odd.

I'm giving my PSP away along with Ratchet & Clank, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle and Road Trip just so I can get Platinum.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> spector1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE GIVING AWAY SA2:B?! WHY?!


----------



## smasher (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Pretty plants. I can see why you're excited. But you might wanna move that stuff out of the way.


XD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

@Tyeforce:

Either that or Sonic Mega Collection.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @Tyeforce:
> 
> Either that or Sonic Mega Collection.


Well, if you _have_ to chose one, I'd chose SMC. But they're both good games. (Gems Collection is better.)


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually, I think I'll give Mega Collection away since I can play all those old games on Retro Uprising.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome I want it :3


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

The game is awesome! The figurine is pretty bad-rump too ; )


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 23, 2009)

uh mah gawd! im jelly! xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Let's just hope I get Platinum today ...


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Let's just hope I get Platinum today ...


Why?

Can't you just go out and buy it?


It's awesome BTW :gyroiddance:


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would I do that?

I don't have a car and my parents get home at 6PM.

I'll be able to get it since my sis has a thing to go to a 7PM, At least I hope I can.


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, that stinks. Good luck! Hope you get it


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> Oh, that stinks. Good luck! Hope you get it


I hope I get it too.

Starter will be Piplup ... nicknamed Blizzard.
And then I'll just give my self an uber lv 100 so I won't have to put up with any *censored.2.6* through the beginning.


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol, nice.

I wish I could but my mom lost my DS with my diamond in it, so I'm using my sisters DS to play platinum  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> child911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, you suck. You take away all the fun! I never rush through the game. I always stop and talk to _everyone_ and train my Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

No, Tye I didn't get it yet.
In fact, I might have to wait until after school today ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, I just beat the Eterna City Gym. Is anyone else farther than me? (Probably, since I take my time, lol.)


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

Good news Tye!
I don't have to trade in SA2 or SMC!


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 24, 2009)

sweet! ya i just got the game


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

Let's hope I get it today.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Let's hope I get it today.


*Prays so Rockman can stop talking about it* xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, I'm just to impatient to wait for it right now.
I need instant gratification.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm just to impatient to wait for it right now.
> I need instant gratification.


Instant gratification?...  :S *googles*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, instant gratification.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Yeah, instant gratification.


M'kay. Lets hope you get it soon. Btw........ Nintendo island is........=/


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo Island is ...?

And yes, let's hope I get it soon so I can see my favorite Gym Leader again.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that is?.....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


=O ITS ASH KETCHUP.

Lawl. Its Candace. =P


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

Candice is my favorite leader, with Flannery being the first.


----------



## child911 (Mar 24, 2009)

I wonder why >_______> :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> I wonder why >_______> :gyroidsideways:


 <_< 

Because they're cute.


----------



## AC Lova123 (Mar 24, 2009)

I got mine the first day it came out too :] it was my brothers birthday and my aunt got it for him AND I TOOK IT :] i love it so far.


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 25, 2009)

it doesn't come out util the 22nd May in Europe >.>
Gotta wait a while more to get it  T_T


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's my current party...


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 25, 2009)

LUCKY!

im poor at the moment...so no platinum till my b-day.

which is the last day of april  

 :'(  >_<


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay my Mom is feeling sick today so I might end up getting it Saturday.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Okay my Mom is feeling sick today so I might end up getting it Saturday.


=(


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAWR I know how you feel, today my grades came, and, well I didnt went so well (Thankfully I did pass in all) So now, I dont know when Im getting it =/


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn, I would give you two Platinums if I was rich enough xYoh and Rockman.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 25, 2009)

i might finally get it this weekend...that or i'll have to wait till my birthday for the DSi and Platinum...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Damn, I would give you two Platinums if I was rich enough xYoh and Rockman.


No need Mr_Hobo.
I'm trading in my PSP and 3 games for it.

Can't wait to get my Skymin ...  :veryhappy:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 games and a PSP :O = rip-off...just sell the 3 PSP games


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gahh so am I the only one here (Who likes pokemon) who doesnt has the game yet? D=


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2009)

@Matty:

I actually don't need my PSP any longer.


----------



## Placktor (Mar 25, 2009)

you didnt get the manuel.....get it its HUGEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> you didnt get the manuel.....get it its HUGEEEEE!!!!!


I don't need the guide.

I have Serebii.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting a Shaymin from? Isn't the Toys Я Us event over?

It sucks that there is no Toys Я Us around here... =(


----------



## Placktor (Mar 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but its HUUUGGGEEEE


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 26, 2009)

The event is over and I have the Shaymin.
I got it from Serebii.


----------



## Placktor (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone know anywhere i can get a shaymin....its stupid the game came out THE DAY after the event and not during it


----------



## animalfan (Mar 26, 2009)

:gyroidsideways: i need a different fruit! 

my native fruit iseach.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 26, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> anyone know anywhere i can get a shaymin....its stupid the game came out THE DAY after the event and not during it


Serebii.  For sure.


----------



## Placktor (Mar 26, 2009)

im on seribii were do i look.....i used to go on this site alot now i totally forgot about it


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they reasonable over at Serebii? I mean, what kind of Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 26, 2009)

Events for Events.
Or some times Events for EV Trained and Shinies.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Events for Events.
> Or some times Events for EV Trained and Shinies.


That really sucks. People like me who aren't able to obtain event Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome ._.


----------



## Horus (Mar 29, 2009)

_Fanboys_

Tyeforce is their definition.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> _Fanboys_
> 
> Tyeforce is their definition.


Got that right!


----------



## Horus (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i should seriously make those sign/pics XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Horus (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres an example 
[its a bad one but only oproperate one lol]
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But with what? What text and picture? I'm confused, lol.


----------



## Horus (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like a random pic but with a black boarder that says funny stuff


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About what?


----------



## Horus (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


extremely random stuff >_>


----------

